# NSC Bands ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can anyone advise what organization uses NSC for their bands?
These are not AU or IF bands .. the bands consist of NSC, the year,
and the bird # only. We have two of these being reported found on 911
Pigeon Alert in New York State.

Thanks for any assistance.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I found this information from the 20052006 I.F. Band listings:

*NSC* Norristown Sportsman Carl Bingler................ (215)641-0555 833 Hoover Rd. Blue Bell, PA email:[email protected]

Did you try to contact this person and it was a no-go?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, last spring we had a lady bring us a beautiful bird that she rescued from her horse stable - sadly, he died almost the minute we lifted him from the box but he had the NSC band on. Pidgey sent me the same Norristown info Brad gave. I never had the chance to check this out.

This is the thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14228


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terry, bless her heart, actually figured out where this bird came from. It just so happens that I had a bird a few days ago with the same type band. They are actually NPA bands and according a man in the club, a couple of years ago, when the bands were ordered, they letters NPA were accidently left off of the bands when they were made..........so, as far as I know, the club that these birds came from has been notified and we're hoping to get my bird AND Terry's bird back to the owners.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad and Maggie! As Renee posted, I finally got lucky from a post to the PML (Pigeon Mailing List). A gentleman there responded that the club is the Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Club in NY and that the NPA had gotten left off the bands. Hopefully I will hear back from him today with the info for the owners of these two birds.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, so my bird may have been from the Nassau Suffolk pigeon club in NY, rather than the Norristown Sportsman? I would still like the owner to know what happened to his beautiful bird. He was a long way from home in either case.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, so my bird may have been from the Nassau Suffolk pigeon club in NY, rather than the Norristown Sportsman? I would still like the owner to know what happened to his beautiful bird. He was a long way from home in either case.



Hi Maggie,

I'll ask the gentleman when I hear back from him on the other two. The band # for your bird was NSC 7 05, 742. The NSC is presumably the Nassau Suffolk club, the 05 is the year, the 742 is the number of the bird, and the 7 is the size of the band. Size 7 would be for one of the smaller breeds like a roller, for example.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Terry, I really appreciate that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Thanks Terry, I really appreciate that.


Maggie,

I heard back from my contact with the Nassau Suffolk club. The bird you had was definitely one that was registered with them. He will take care of notifying the owner of the bird that it is deceased but had the best of care when the time came. Thank you for caring so much.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I know this is silly, but I had tears well when I read your post, Terry. I am very grateful there is some closure to this. It was such a beautiful bird, solid brown with cream/white wing tips. He died so quickly when taking him from the box that it startled us.

Thank you Terry for doing this.


----------

